# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  SILVIA (Symbolically Isolated Linguistically Variable Intelligence Algorithms), conversational artificial intelligence platform, Cognitive Code Inc, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cognitive Code Inc.

SILVIA on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hello, SILVIA: Are You the Future of A.I.?"

by Sophia Stuart
January 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Look Who's Talking"

by Tom Kevan
February 22, 2016

----------

